# ESPN Gameday coming to Provo for TCU game



## Huge29

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=272&sid=8359225
http://espn.go.com/college-football/gameday
.


----------



## Nor-tah

Cant wait! I'll be on the 50 cheerin on my Cougs!!


----------



## orvis1

Go TCU the only way a MWC team gets into the BCS...


----------



## Nor-tah

Grrr haha. That is true. The Utes sure dropped the ball this season... :roll: :lol:


----------



## campfire

I hate to think I would pull for a non local team but Ovis does have a point. Maybe it is a "win -win" game. If BYU wins......BYU wins. If TCU wins it could be good for everyone in the conference in the future.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Grrr haha. That is true. The Utes sure dropped the ball this season...


BYU got a beat down right on their own home turf. BYU might lose 3 games at home this year. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

Nor-tah said:


> Grrr haha. That is true. The Utes sure dropped the ball this season... :roll: :lol:


Yeah, since the Cougs didn't fold like a cheap suit against Florida State or anything. :? :lol: If TCU wins, it'll be business as usual for those guys... anyone see their game against CSU? Good Lord.... That defense is ridiculous and hopefully they can keep Max Hall on his backside all day. That would be AWESOME!! 

The really crappy thing is that unless the computers kick out BSU, TCU could play their hind ends off and still not bust the BCS even though they've looked WAY more impressive than BSU in their games.

Dammit... did I just agree with CS? What is the world coming to? You guys better watch out, there might be a new world order coming soon or something.... I'm agreeing with CS on football, going to out of state Utah games when I'm still sticking to my guns that I'm NOT a MWC fan.... I'm getting kinda worried, might have to go get myself a padded room to make sure things don't get outta hand. :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Yeah, since the Cougs didn't fold like a cheap suit against Florida State or anything. If TCU wins, it'll be business as usual for those guys... anyone see their game against CSU? Good Lord.... That defense is ridiculous and hopefully they can keep Max Hall on his backside all day. That would be AWESOME!!


BYU didn't look that great playing against San Diego State either. That was the closest game San Diego ST has had all year. I thought BYU's defense was suppose to be good this year. I guess not.

I think a lot of people were surprised the BYU only won by 10 points. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chaser

Nor-tah said:


> Grrr haha. That is true. The Utes sure dropped the ball this season... :roll: :lol:


They may have dropped the ball, but not in as crucial a situation as BYU! And after this weekend, Utah will be ranked higher than BYU again. If TCU has to lose this season, it better be to UTAH!!!

For those of you going to the Y game saturday- have fun! It was awesome when CGD came to Utah back in 2004. Fun stuff! This should be a big/good game.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Dammit... did I just agree with CS? What is the world coming to? You guys better watch out, there might be a new world order coming soon or something.... I'm agreeing with CS on football, going to out of state Utah games when I'm still sticking to my guns that I'm NOT a MWC fan.... I'm getting kinda worried, might have to go get myself a padded room to make sure things don't get outta hand.


 -_O- -_O- Everyone get your affairs in order there might be an earthquake along the Wasatch Front.


----------



## coyoteslayer

PLUS Oregon is ranked at 11 right now so they must not be a very bad team. Utah shouldn't be as embarrased. Florida ST isn't even ranked right now. TCU will give MAX Hall a lot of problems. They know his big weakness from last year. The UTES also caused Max Hall to make 7 turnovers.


----------



## jahan

Riverrat77 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grrr haha. That is true. The Utes sure dropped the ball this season... :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, since the Cougs didn't fold like a cheap suit against Florida State or anything. :? :lol: If TCU wins, it'll be business as usual for those guys... anyone see their game against CSU? Good Lord.... That defense is ridiculous and hopefully they can keep Max Hall on his backside all day. That would be AWESOME!!
> 
> The really crappy thing is that unless the computers kick out BSU, TCU could play their hind ends off and still not bust the BCS even though they've looked WAY more impressive than BSU in their games.
> 
> Dammit... did I just agree with CS? What is the world coming to? You guys better watch out, there might be a new world order coming soon or something.... I'm agreeing with CS on football, going to out of state Utah games when I'm still sticking to my guns that I'm NOT a MWC fan.... I'm getting kinda worried, might have to go get myself a padded room to make sure things don't get outta hand. :lol:
Click to expand...

If TCU wins out they will get a BCS bid over Boise. For the conference I would like to see TCU win out including against Utah. I think you will see TCU beat BYU pretty badly. BYU struggles with athletic teams and not to mention TCU very good defense. I think they are the real deal.

P.S. Lets not turn this into a whos better, BYU or Utah thread, that will come later this season. BYU will be a good host of ESPN Gameday.


----------



## orvis1

If TCU and boise are in the top 8 of the bcs rankings don't they both get BCS berths?


----------



## Nor-tah

jahan said:


> P.S. Lets not turn this into a whos better, BYU or Utah thread, that will come later this season. BYU will be a good host of ESPN Gameday.


+1 I didnt say the Cougs didnt drop the ball this season. BUT they were also not the "National Champs" last year.


----------



## Riverrat77

orvis1 said:


> If TCU and boise are in the top 8 of the bcs rankings don't they both get BCS berths?


No... only one "at large" team will get the berth. So... somebody who had a great season is going to get hosed this year. Crazy thing is.... Cincy is above BSU right now, and Conf. USA is not a BCS conference, so if Cincy, BSU and TCU win out... Cincy will still get the nod, regardless of ranking, meaning if they all finish 4,5,6, with Cincy at four, Cincy would go. TCU could (and hopefully does) slaughter BYU, Utah and the rest of their schedule, but it still won't net them a BCS bowl unless BSU and Cincy falter... badly. There are other BCS conference teams in front of them as well... so they have an outside shot at this point... at best, which is pretty crappy because this year they appear to have a lights out team. BYU and Utah have absolutely no shot whatsoever.


----------



## Riverrat77

coyoteslayer said:


> PLUS Oregon is ranked at 11 right now so they must not be a very bad team. Utah shouldn't be as embarrased. Florida ST isn't even ranked right now. TCU will give MAX Hall a lot of problems. They know his big weakness from last year. The UTES also caused Max Hall to make 7 turnovers.


BSU best hope in this whole deal is that Oregon continues to blast people they play, and Cincy loses. TCU's best hope is that Cincy and BSU lose and TCU continues to beat other teams like a bunch of red headed stepchildren. I'd love to see TCU get a really good bowl game because this year, they're playing out of their mind good.


----------



## HighNDry

I can hear that train a comin', comin' down the tracks. Train horn will blowing all day long in Provo. If you think last years game was the end of the season for the cougars, wait until Saturday, when they get embarrassed on LaVell Edwards Field. This will not be pretty. BYU has not showed me anything this year.

And Utah's fluke win from last year will not be the order of the day this year. I think TCU will also blow the Utes out of the water. They want Utah worse than they want BYU. Utah is the game they have circled in the locker room this year...and I hear laminated pictures of Whittingham are hanging in the urinals!


----------



## coyoteslayer

> And Utah's fluke win from last year will not be the order of the day this year. I think TCU will also blow the Utes out of the water. They want Utah worse than they want BYU. Utah is the game they have circled in the locker room this year...and I hear laminated pictures of Whittingham are hanging in the urinals!


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: I think I read your article on the TCU website since you know so much about them and their locker room.

The UTES have TCU's game circled this year so they can shut up all the fans about their fluke win. TCU I believe is better than the UTES this year though. Terrace Cain is doing alright as the starting QB.


----------



## GaryFish

Don't count the Cougs out just yet. They destroyed Sam Bradford's OU offense, and shoulder in that game. I am sure there are things in the BYU defense that have not been shown yet - just for TCU. And the O-line is much better this year than last. And the overall receiver corps is better as well. And what a difference Tonga makes in that backfield! Hall isn't taking the hits he took last year - because Tonga is very good at picking them up. This will be a very good game. Don't count my Cougs out. It will be good.

But I have to admit - it'll be better for the conference if TCU wins. Their SOS will only improve their BCS ranking and they will leap-frog over BSU's - whose SOS will drag them down as the season progresses.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Don't count the Cougs out just yet. They destroyed Sam Bradford's OU offense, and shoulder in that game. I am sure there are things in the BYU defense that have not been shown yet - just for TCU. And the O-line is much better this year than last. And the overall receiver corps is better as well. And what a difference Tonga makes in that backfield! Hall isn't taking the hits he took last year - because Tonga is very good at picking them up. This will be a very good game. Don't count my Cougs out. It will be good.


Texas also took Sam Bradford back out of the game. It would be very bad if TCU took Max Hall out of the game. PLUS doesnt OU's offense line have a few new starters this year so that isn't a lot to brag about.


----------



## jahan

Any time you beat Oklahoma it is worth bragging about in my opinion. BYU definitely has the potential to beat TCU, but I just don't think it will happen this year. Same goes for Utah against TCU.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Any time you beat Oklahoma it is worth bragging about in my opinion.


Yes, but Oklahoma was ranked to high this year from the very beginning. Oklahoma isn't even in the top 25 anymore. Without Sam Bradford OU isn't much to brag about this year. NOW if OU was still in the top 10 or 15 then yes BYU should be bragging.


----------



## GaryFish

OU isn't in the top 25 BECAUSE they played BYU and got beat. They lost to Miami, on the road, with a back up QB, and they lost by 3 to Texas in the rivalry game. Had BYU not taken Bradford out, OU would be top 5 right now - because with Bradford healthy, they beat the Longhorns saturday. I would say that Clausen's hit on Bradford did more to change the college football scene this year than any other play. Funny how stuff goes.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Yes, that is true. BYU would also be ranked higher right now maybe if Clausen's hit wouldn't have taken Sam Braford out for the season. If Max Hall, Tom Tebow, McCoy were taken out the same result would happen to their team. It's hard to replace a good QB and still remain on top.


----------



## Comrade Duck

Riverrat77 said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If TCU and boise are in the top 8 of the bcs rankings don't they both get BCS berths?
> 
> 
> 
> No... only one "at large" team will get the berth. So... somebody who had a great season is going to get hosed this year. Crazy thing is.... Cincy is above BSU right now, and Conf. USA is not a BCS conference, so if Cincy, BSU and TCU win out... Cincy will still get the nod, regardless of ranking, meaning if they all finish 4,5,6, with Cincy at four, Cincy would go. TCU could (and hopefully does) slaughter BYU, Utah and the rest of their schedule, but it still won't net them a BCS bowl unless BSU and Cincy falter... badly. There are other BCS conference teams in front of them as well... so they have an outside shot at this point... at best, which is pretty crappy because this year they appear to have a lights out team. BYU and Utah have absolutely no shot whatsoever.
Click to expand...

Cincy is in the Big East.

I'll cheer for the Frogs after this week if they beat BYU, but I think the Cougs will have a better showing than what most people are expecting. I think the pain from last years loss is still fresh on all the players minds. They'll be up for this game.


----------



## Huge29

Comrade Duck said:


> Cincy is in the Big East.


Correct, the only non BCS teams in the BCS rankings are BSU #4, TCU#8, BYU #16, Houston #17 and Utah #18. Being that close, any of them could have a chance. I would like to think that if TCU does run the table having beat a #16 BYU and assuming Utes are also ranked when they presumably lose to TCU would let TCU leapfrog BSU. NOt to mention that TCU beat BSU in the bowl game last year. BSU's only win of any worth was beating a preseason ranked Oregon at 16. How Boise started the season at 14 while TCU started at 17 is odd??


----------



## Huge29

http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/in ... dman_bruce


----------



## Riverrat77

Huge29 said:


> Comrade Duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cincy is in the Big East.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, the only non BCS teams in the BCS rankings are BSU #4, TCU#8, BYU #16, Houston #17 and Utah #18. Being that close, any of them could have a chance. I would like to think that if TCU does run the table having beat a #16 BYU and assuming Utes are also ranked when they presumably lose to TCU would let TCU leapfrog BSU. NOt to mention that TCU beat BSU in the bowl game last year. BSU's only win of any worth was beating a preseason ranked Oregon at 16. How Boise started the season at 14 while TCU started at 17 is odd??
Click to expand...

My bad on the conference call....  Saying BYU and Utah have a shot is wishful thinking however. Its either going to be TCU, BSU or nobody.... an outsider with one loss isn't going to cut it, at least not from the MWC. There are just too many other teams from a major conference who will get the nod over a one loss small conference bid. Kinda crappy, because I'd like to see TCU go, even with one loss, but I don't see it working out that way.


----------



## Guest

coyoteslayer said:


> BYU didn't look that great playing against San Diego State either. That was the closest game San Diego ST has had all year. I thought BYU's defense was suppose to be good this year. I guess not.
> 
> I think a lot of people were surprised the BYU only won by 10 points. :lol: :lol:


The Cougar secondary, with the exception of a few key plays, like Scott Johnson's pick in the end zone late in 2nd quarter, looked pretty bad, but give SDSU credit. This was by far their biggest game of the year, and they had two weeks to prepare for it. Their QB played out of his head, and they have one of the best WR's in the country, so it is no surprise they ran up some big numbers on BYU. Their secondary is a major liability, and TCU may very well take advantage of it, but lets not forget that everyone said OU would do the same thing, but the Cougar defense showed up BIG in that game. Then it disappeared against FSU. It is total Jekyll and Hyde this year. The question is which one will show up this week? If the defense that held OU and their Heisman QB shows up then the Cougars have a good chance of winning. I think they have been preparing for this game since their beating last year in Ft Worth, and I think they will play with a big chip on their shoulders. Besides, the line is only 2.5, so why is everyone predicting a TCU blowout?


----------



## Riverrat77

WeakenedWarrior said:


> Besides, the line is only 2.5, so why is everyone predicting a TCU blowout?


The line on the game vs CSU was only 22.5.... and they demolished that. Not a whole lot of reason to really expect any different against BYU, unless you're just a BYU fan. TCU is just that good this year, not that CSU was much of a challenge. Kinda scary... Utah beats CSU by ten, BYU beat them by 19 and TCU beats them 44-6. Ouch.... I think there is going to be big trouble in Happy Valley this weekend, at least I certainly hope thats the case. 8)


----------



## Guest

Riverrat77 said:


> The line on the game vs CSU was only 22.5.... and they demolished that. Not a whole lot of reason to really expect any different against BYU, unless you're just a BYU fan.


The line on the OU game was in the 20's as well. The only people predicting a TCU blowout are the people who are hoping for one. The unbiased predictions are calling for a close game. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Riverrat77

You can honestly say you expect the line to stand at 2.5? Thats extremely conservative I think, almost unrealistic. I understand trying to get even money on both teams, but 2.5? I'm guessing that'll shift upwards in favor of TCU by game time. :?


----------



## HighNDry

The differrence in these games come down to motivation and emotion. For some reason, BYU does not have the ability to get pumped for the big games. On rare ocassion they do, but last year they were just flat emotionally in the big ones. I think the coaching staff at the Y tends to play the mechanical, execution card way too much. They need to let the players show some emotion. Horny frogs in Provo will just go nuts! This game will see multiple turnovers by the Cougs and they will be down trodden with their tails between their legs. I'm predicting UGLINESS from the get go. Beat down is the word that keeps coming to my mind.

Utah...you are not off the hook with the horned boys either. Last year, they let you get away with a very sloppy win. This year, the Utes will be bleeding red from all the scalping the Toads will do...and I ain't talking ticket scalping!


----------



## Guest

Riverrat77 said:


> You can honestly say you expect the line to stand at 2.5?


I don't know what the line will do, but I know it won't be any where near the blowout you are predicting. I know TCU is dang good this year. In fact, I still think they were the best team in the conference last year. They just choked in the big game. But this BYU team is licking its chops for some payback so I think they will play them tough, even if they come up short.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

HighNDry said:


> The differrence in these games come down to motivation and emotion. For some reason, BYU does not have the ability to get pumped for the big games. On rare ocassion they do, but last year they were just flat emotionally in the big ones. I think the coaching staff at the Y tends to play the mechanical, execution card way too much. They need to let the players show some emotion. Horny frogs in Provo will just go nuts! This game will see multiple turnovers by the Cougs and they will be down trodden with their tails between their legs. I'm predicting UGLINESS from the get go. Beat down is the word that keeps coming to my mind.
> 
> Utah...you are not off the hook with the horned boys either. Last year, they let you get away with a very sloppy win. This year, the Utes will be bleeding red from all the scalping the Toads will do...and I ain't talking ticket scalping!


Wow isn't somebody creative. :|

Anybody watching college football these last few years should learn that nothing is certain. I think the Cougars and the Utes have a real shot at beating TCU. There is no way to predict what will happen. I'm excited either way. As far as those of you cheering for the "conference", I disagree. I want TCU to do well, but not at the expense of my Utes or the Cougars for that matter. Hopefully TCU ends up with two losses, BYU with two losses, and the Utes with 1 loss breaking into the BCS yet again after BSU chokes.  . One can be wishful anyways.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

I changed my mind. TCU will win by more than 30. They are a far superior team to BYU.


----------



## sawsman

BirdDogger said:


> I changed my mind. TCU will win by more than 30. They are a far superior team to BYU.


It's looking like you should have went to Vegas with that prediction..


----------



## jahan

Many just thought we were being haters, but TCU is just that good. They will beat Utah also, but I don't think they will win by nearly as much. BYU just has a tough time with athletic, quick teams. I still think Utah beats BYU this year, three home losses in one year, OUCH.


----------



## Riverrat77

Attaway TCU.... 2.5 points.... ridiculous.


----------



## FishMogul

jahan said:


> Many just thought we were being haters, but TCU is just that good. They will beat Utah also, but I don't think they will win by nearly as much. *BYU just has a tough time with athletic, quick teams. * I still think Utah beats BYU this year, three home losses in one year, OUCH.


yeah the team speed of FSU and TCU too much for BYU for sure. simply overmatched


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> Just a quick reminder here. BYU has beat Utah two of the last three years. And won the conference championship two of the last three years. And are 20-2 at home over the last four and a half years. Yes, there have been discipline issues under Bronco, but not nearly what they were under Crowton. Not even close.
> 
> As for the National Championship thing - only once in my lifetime has a team from a non-BCS conference won the national championship. And that was BYU. It is not realistic to expect that every year. Heck, no program out there competes for a NC every year. Even programs with five times the budget that BYU has. It simply is not realistic.


I have a couple responses. First 2 out of the last 3 year, what about the last decade, lets not cherry pick. :wink: :lol: I understand you are only talking about the Bronco era. Second, I truly think BYU had an opportunity this year that not many non BCS teams will have. They were in a position that they could of had that opportunity to possibly play in a NC, but they didn't get up when they needed to. Your philosophy of TCU is better than BYU is somewhat of a cop out in my opinion. TCU was better than Utah last year, Utah still won on their home field. Oregan State outplayed Utah last year, they still pulled out the win. Now lets go to BYU, Florida State is not better than BYU, just faster, they should have won that game. TCU is better than BYU, but they should have at least kept it close. So my conclusion is the one thing that is missing in this equation is HEART!

TCU is better than Utah this year, but I don't think they will allow a blow-out and really have the potential to win, because they tend to win games they have no right winning because of HEART.


----------



## bowhunter3

Riverrat77 said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Bronco will be told to go any time at all. He has won more games, and a higher percentage of games at BYU than Coach Whit at Utah. The crime problems were what ultimatly ran Crowton out - not the win/loss record. Believe me - BYU admin and the church would love to see a 10-2 team every year with no rape/assult/DUI arrests, rather than a 13-0 team with them. In spite of the losses to TCU and FSU - BYU is probably going to win 10 games. Again. That would be the 4th year in a row. NO school in the country will run a coach for that record. Not one.
> 
> 
> 
> Nebraska did a few years back... Their program has never been the same since..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did Washington.... oh wait, that was 2-10, sorry my bad. :lol:
> 
> The thing is, the team HASN'T been squeaky clean under Bronco.... he's had some discipline issues as well so its not like the team is all church attending potential or returned missionaries who just happen to lose two games. Boosters want championships, even league championships if they can't get one nationally and they'll probably wind up shuffling the coaching staff again if it doesn't start working out that way. 10 and 2 is fine if the folks backing you are fine with not ever being ranked or losing big games as long as you beat conference rivals but when you can't even do that (remains to be seen with Utah this year) then I'd say it won't be long before the natives grow restless. That and I honestly don't think the Y fans are willing to settle for average either... the team has had too many good seasons in years past for them to settle for mediocrity just because the team appears clean on the outside. As passionate as their fans and boosters appear to be and with all the talk about the MWC wanting national recognition as a BCS conference, folks are going to start leaning on the program for better results if they really want to be part of the championship picture.
Click to expand...

that is one of the best posts I have ever seen you write


----------



## Riverrat77

bowhunter3 said:


> So did Washington.... oh wait, that was 2-10, sorry my bad. :lol:
> 
> that is one of the best posts I have ever seen you write


It was the Washington part that did it for you huh?


----------



## bowhunter3

Riverrat77 said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did Washington.... oh wait, that was 2-10, sorry my bad. :lol:
> 
> that is one of the best posts I have ever seen you write
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Washington part that did it for you huh?
Click to expand...

LOL it must have been


----------



## The Janitor

Besides TCU, the MWC sucks this year. Besides Utah, and BYU, who are slightly above mediocre right now, look at the types of teams that the other six conference teams have been losing to. It is time to get rid of New Mexico, San Diego State, and UNLV, and bring in Boise State, Fresno State, and Hawaii or Houston. Since BYU won't step up to the plate when it counts, the MWC will have to improve its reputation from the top to bottom, since BYU (the iconic team of the MWC) refuses to quit being soft in tough games, or through the duration of a whole season for that matter. If these improvements could be made, I think the MWC would be tougher than the Big East year in and year out, from top to bottom. So far this season, I think even the Big East is tougher than the MWC. Unlike last year, the MWC can't hold a candle to the PAC 10. The MWC top end is too inconsistent to provide the respect desired for the conference.


----------



## Guest

GaryFish said:


> I don't think Bronco will be told to go any time at all.


I don't either, and he shouldn't. He has done a phenomenal job of resurrecting the program after the Crowton debacle. And I don't necessarily want to see Anae go either, but I think a demotion is deserved. He was fine when he was the O line coach, but he never should have been promoted to O coordinator. Anyone with any football IQ can see he is an amateur. As far as my comments about it being time for Bronco to be held accountable for these embarrassing losses, well, I have had a few days to cool down, and I didn't mean to sound like I wanted him gone. Far from it. Actually, I only expect two things from Bronco as head coach: 1) run a program that reflects the values and standards of BYU and the LDS church, and 2) get his players to give 100% every game. As long as I see those two things happening I am happy with him, regardless of the Win - Loss column. And for the most part Bronco has done a fantastic job, but I think there is room for improvement in the 2nd category. I had outstanding seats to the game on Saturday and I could see everything that was going on both the field and the sidelines, and, with the exception of Unga, I did not see players who were giving 100%, or who wanted to win. Instead I saw players who had already given up, and that more than anything disgusted me. Contrast this with the way Air Force plays. Those guys NEVER quit! They are almost always under sized, and over matched athletically, but those guys go out there and give everything and leave it all on the field, every week. It is inspiring to watch, and it is why AFA is my second favorite football team. They know what it means to play for the honor of their school as well as their country. This is what I want to see from BYU. I saw it in the OU game, but not since.


----------

